# Underwater Fireworks



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I got to spend a few days on Boulder with my Dad over the 24th. It was a great time with a few hundred fish in the nets and sub-surface fireworks to celebrate.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are gorgous shot Brooke are the the best looking fish.

All bet you had a great time with you Dad.

All be down that way next month with my Dad he drew a thousand lake deer tag.

Thanks fo sharing you do great shots.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Dam nice fireworks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Way cool thresh....way cool !! 8) 

Boulders? :? 

I didn't see you down there....


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Got to love those Boulder Brookies. Great stuff as usual you and Jay Moore are getting quite a national following.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Much appreciated comments everyone! The Boulders seem to get in your blood and it's fun to share the experience.



.45 said:


> I didn't see you down there....


You were on non-tribal lands .45? :shock: What part of the mountain were you able to access in that low-rider of yours?



SilverSmitty said:


> Beautifully done B.


Thanks Trishy! Are you thinking "trout" yet???


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go thresher! I'm headed down there in August, I know my pictures wont compare but I'm hoping to catch a few hundred as well


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> *You were on non-tribal lands .45? :shock: * What part of the mountain were you able to access in that low-rider of yours?


Ya know......Friday, I'm on the Res. I see not even one people....it's so nice and quiet. Saturday I head down through the dreaded Utah County area where nobody has a job, everybody has a cell phone, nobody knows how to drive or have any courtesy what-so-ever when driving on the freeway, just to find the same at Huntington and Electric. I guess I have to punish myself once in awhile so I can appreciate those sacred lands I like to go to.



> were you able to access in that low-rider of yours?


Factory......corners better, quicker off the line, no worry about low hanging trees or over-pass'es......easier for me to get in and out of... no step ladder required.. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd make a crack about Thresh having little mans syndrome here but he is a big dude so i guess that doesnt work. :evil: :mrgreen:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like that Galvan is serving you nicely  all the pics are great but that 2nd picture is "Filthy Sick" :mrgreen:


----------



## lady amherst (Jun 10, 2008)

Man your work is amazing...


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

great pics


----------

